# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ndime ne Router Wireless WiFi?!

## roni_s

Si mund ta dije nese eshte kycur dikush tjeter ne rrjetin time WiFi. Ne fillim kure une e konfigurova Access Point-in i dhash nje password, mirpo mua me intereson ta dije nese ka nje mundsi apo ndoni program qe e monitoron rrjetin (ne kompjuterin tim). Nese mund t'me pergjigjet dikush do tua di per nder. Respekte Roni.

----------


## user010

1) Lidhu me router-in tënd një herë

jep si address ne web browser 'defaulte gateway' p.sh 192.168.1.254 

në windows në cmd (command line) jep këtë ipconfig ose ipconfig/all në linux route -n për të gjetur gateway

2) Do të të kërkojë username/passwd pra jepi...

3) Kontrollo menun (ose log-files) për diçka me fjalën 'client', DHCP CLIENT, logjikisht paraqitet mac edhe 'client name'

mac është një address unike që ka një kartë interneti, pra po pe një mac që nuk është e jotja.. e more vesh ça bëhet
ose dhe nga emri e kupton lehtë fare..  në qoftë se ti p.sh përdor emrin Roni dhe aty shikon përveç Roni dhe të tjerë.. lehtë e kupton

----------


## roni_s

> 1) Lidhu me router-in tënd një herë
> 
> jep si address ne web browser 'defaulte gateway' p.sh 192.168.1.254 
> 
> në windows në cmd (command line) jep këtë ipconfig ose ipconfig/all në linux route -n për të gjetur gateway
> 
> 2) Do të të kërkojë username/passwd pra jepi...
> 
> 3) Kontrollo menun (ose log-files) për diçka me fjalën 'client', DHCP CLIENT, logjikisht paraqitet mac edhe 'client name'
> ...



Shuume falemderit user, me funksionoj kjo... mirmbetesh

----------


## KOD

Personalishte perdor *Wireless Network Watcher* (mund ta kerkosh ne google) . Fare i thjeshte dhe i kuptueshem per tu perdorur . Identifikon ne baz te MAC Adreses aparaturat te lidhura ne rrjetin tend. 

I papar do te thoja . Ja u keshilloj kush ja ka nevojen.

----------

